# Slideout Switch



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I would like to know if anyone has an up-to-date wiring diagram for the slideout switch - since they changed the type of switch. The diagram I have is in the Lippert Electrical Slideout System manual, however this is the old wiring setup. The colours of the wires are now different and the pin set up is different. The original is 1 row of 5 pins - the new one has 1 row of 3 and 1 row of 2.
All in all it's still a good day - no such thing as a bad time in an OUTBACK.
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowman said:


> I would like to know if anyone has an up-to-date wiring diagram for the slideout switch - since they changed the type of switch.
> [snapback]110991[/snapback]​


Would Keystone be able to give you the new wiring diagram?

Dana


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

did you try to contact Lippert? Maybe you can google them?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Update , contacted Lippert Systems $2 for the switch.
Dealer was $54 & it was the wrong.
Thanks for the help.

Paul


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy talk a price jack up









Don


----------

